
For how long should we expect to live? - DavidSJ
http://www.davidsj.com/post.php?id=214_0_1_0_C
======
rawr
The post makes the assumption that you can't make changes midstream. I think
the correct solution is to plan your life assuming you will die at 70 and then
adjust your plan accordingly as the life expectancy numbers rise.

Life has a servo loop.

~~~
DavidSJ
The post is intended for a young person planning his or her life in 2009.

